# My new love: Marleaux Consat 5 Custom Fretless



## Holle (Feb 18, 2012)

A few months ago I discovered that my then main fretless bass wasn't cutting it soundwise on recordings and went out to try as much fretless basses as possible.

So, here's the one that stood out above every other:






It's a Marleaux Consat Custom Fretless as 5string:
Switenia Body, Flamed Pearl top with small Wenge layers inbetween, maple neck with Wenge layers, ebony fretboard, Delano SBC pickups.

It sounds very transparent and balanced, with an astonishing attack.

I'm totally happy with it, bought it on the spot and used it exclusively on the recordings for my band Aeons Confer's debut album. Hope you'll be able to hear it soon!

So, has anybody heard of Marleaux before or could try one? Any stories to share?


----------



## Metalus (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats gorgeous


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 23, 2012)

never heard of them before
but that is a gorgeous top


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Feb 24, 2012)

The owner and luthier of Dreamer Guitarworks, Celso Freire, happens to be a bass player. He is the perfectionist type of guy and told me that Marleaux basses are good stuff...I believe he played some at the Musikmesse in Frankfurt or somewhere in Germany.

It's been a while since he told me about Marleaux, and judging by the pictures I've seen they look awesome and very well built/finished.

Btw, Swietenia body = mahogany...the real stuff.


----------



## Holle (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I learned that Marleaux is a small 2-man luthery in the Harz in Germany, led by Gerald Marleaux who learned handicraft and luthery in his youth and proceeded to build these basses. They are basically all custom one-offs.

Take a look at their gallery, mine is even a pretty understated model compared to the pr0n on there:
Marleaux BassGuitars, E-Bass, Bass, Bässe, Sonderanfertigungen, Consat, Signature, Fretless, mBass, Votan, Betra, Headless

But I like it that way.

Also, I've never before played a bass with 34" scale that had such a nice-sounding, balanced low B string as this one. For sure a mark of good build quality and design.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bought one today. It's an absolute beast! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/221896-choose-my-bass.html#post3341379


----------

